# Gento installiren auf KVM server

## Wolfi2001

Hallo ich versuche schon seit tagen gento auf einen vps Server zu installieren 

ich habe das System von Virtualizor mit einem KVM kernel 

Habe da auch schon den Supporter angefragt die sagen mir ich soll eine iso nehmen was ich auch gemacht habe 

ich habe einmal versucht die

install-amd64-minimal-20131226.iso und die 

install-x86-minimal-20131224.iso

wenn ich dann über VNC drauf geh startet er die iso und den nach ein par sec bekomme ich nen schwatzen Bildschirm 

und Dan passiert nix mehr 

ich hoffe es kann mir einer nen tip geben wie ich das zu installieren bekomme 

ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus 

MFG 

Wolfi2001

----------

## bell

Es muss keine Gentoo-ISO sein. Nimm einfach irgend eine ISO die funktioniert (Kann sogar eine Ubuntu sein) und installiere von dort aus. Vorher mit 

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo
```

 das Mount-Verzeichnis anlegen, damit es zu der Doku passt. Das eigentliche Gentoo bekommst Du ja nicht aus dem laufenden Installationssystem, sondern lt. Anleitung aus dem Stage-Archiv+Portage-Snapshot. Und chroot ist bei jeder Distri dabei. Du musst nur schauen ob die Architektur (x86 oder amd64) passt. Die Kernel-Konfiguration solltest Du dann aus dem laufenden "fremd"-System nehmen, da es ja damit funktioniert. Einfach mit 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

übernehmen.

----------

## Wolfi2001

 *bell wrote:*   

> Es muss keine Gentoo-ISO sein. Nimm einfach irgend eine ISO die funktioniert (Kann sogar eine Ubuntu sein) und installiere von dort aus. Vorher mit 
> 
> ```
> mkdir /mnt/gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

sorry das kapiere ich nun nicht so richtig 

ich soll also erst nen debian oder irgend was installieren 

und von dort aus gento installieren 

ich wollte das über das System machen wen möglich und nicht unter root 

wie ich schon geschrieben habe habe ich als Virtual System 

Virtualizor mit dem KVM Kernel was mir nur bei gento Probleme macht

----------

## Christian99

nein, du sollst nichts anderes installieren. du sollst nur irgendeine bootbaares cd-image nehmen. wenn du von diesem image gebootest hast, dann kannst du dem gentoo hanbuch folgen.

 *Quote:*   

> ich wollte das über das System machen wen möglich und nicht unter root

 

was meinst du damit? ein betriebssystem ohne root rechte installieren? glaub nicht, dass das geht/empfehlenswert ist...

----------

## Wolfi2001

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> nein, du sollst nichts anderes installieren. du sollst nur irgendeine bootbaares cd-image nehmen. wenn du von diesem image gebootest hast, dann kannst du dem gentoo hanbuch folgen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   ich wollte das über das System machen wen möglich und nicht unter root 
> 
> was meinst du damit? ein betriebssystem ohne root rechte installieren? glaub nicht, dass das geht/empfehlenswert ist...

 

das Problem ich kann ja nur über iso oder img Systeme installieren bei KVM

----------

## Christian99

nein, wie kommst du da drauf? wenn du irgendwas von wo auch immer gebootet hast (in dem fall cd) kannst du damit arbeiten(=gentoo installieren). bei sowas wie einer ubuntu install cd wirst du unter umständen probleme bekommen eine konsole zu bekommen, weil da sicherlich irgendeine installer läuft, aber ich würde mal das da probieren: http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage

----------

## Wolfi2001

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> nein, wie kommst du da drauf? wenn du irgendwas von wo auch immer gebootet hast (in dem fall cd) kannst du damit arbeiten(=gentoo installieren). bei sowas wie einer ubuntu install cd wirst du unter umständen probleme bekommen eine konsole zu bekommen, weil da sicherlich irgendeine installer läuft, aber ich würde mal das da probieren: http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage

 

nur das wir uns nicht wirklich mis verstehen ich will das auf einen VPS Server installieren

----------

## cryptosteve

Wirf bitte erst einen Blick ins das Gentoo-Handbuch - das vermeidet in Zukunft unnötige Spekulationen. Gentoo wird nicht über einen Installer installiert und das ISO, das Du zum Installieren bootest, hat nichts mit dem System zu tun, das du dann später auf der Maschine laufen lässt - es ist vielmehr nur Ausgangspunkt Deiner (händischen) Gentoo-Installation. 

Das Handbuch schafft hier aber auf den ersten Seiten schon eine Menge Klarheit.

----------

## schmidicom

Kann es sein das hier einige versuchen am Thema vorbei zu helfen?  :Wink: 

So weit ich den ersten Beitrag verstanden haben geht dem Hilfesuchenden die VNC-Verbindung flöten und die kommt ja wohl kaum von der Live-CD sondern eher vom VPS-Anbieter. Also dürfte es ziemlich egal sein welche Live-CD (ISO) er startet denn ohne eine stabile VNC-Verbindung wird das ganze immer wieder scheitern.

Was für ein Anbieter ist das denn?

----------

## cryptosteve

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass grundsätzliche Setup nicht begriffen zu haben: wozu überhaupt VNC?

----------

## Wolfi2001

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Kann es sein das hier einige versuchen am Thema vorbei zu helfen? 
> 
> So weit ich den ersten Beitrag verstanden haben geht dem Hilfesuchenden die VNC-Verbindung flöten und die kommt ja wohl kaum von der Live-CD sondern eher vom VPS-Anbieter. Also dürfte es ziemlich egal sein welche Live-CD (ISO) er startet denn ohne eine stabile VNC-Verbindung wird das ganze immer wieder scheitern.
> 
> Was für ein Anbieter ist das denn?

 

also noch mal 

ich habe einen root Server wo ich Virtualizor installirt MIt dem KVM Kernel  

das ganze ist auf centos 6.5 installiert 

das ich mehrer Server erstellen kann also VPS server 

da es kein templetz gibt für KVM da die Endung img ist da der Entwickler gesagt hatte ich sol eine iso nehmen wie zb gibt es auch von debien was super klappt ich kann debian ganz normal starten 

so nun zu meinen Problem wenn ich die iso starte fängt er an den kernel zu laden und dann ist nur noch Schwartzer Bildschirm

und ich Mus den VPS neu starten ach habe ich versucht mal ne heilbe stunde zu warten nix 

nehme ich die live cd von gentoo geht das kann sie starten lauft auch komme auf den Desktop 

nun ist meine frage ist es überhaupt möglich gentoo auf KVM Kernel zu installieren mit einem VPS 

und wen ja wie ???????

PS VNC lauft ohne Problem

----------

## schmidicom

Also prinzipiell müsste es sicher funktionieren aber mit CentOS habe ich persönlich schon mehrfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, deshalb würde ich beim Host eher zu einer fertigen Lösung mit möglichst wenig Wartungsaufwand raten.

z.B: http://www.xenserver.org/open-source-virtualization-download.html

Da bekommst du auch ein ziemlich gutes Remoteverwaltungstool.

----------

## Wolfi2001

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Also prinzipiell müsste es sicher funktionieren aber mit CentOS habe ich persönlich schon mehrfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, deshalb würde ich beim Host eher zu einer fertigen Lösung mit möglichst wenig Wartungsaufwand raten.
> 
> z.B: http://www.xenserver.org/open-source-virtualization-download.html
> 
> Da bekommst du auch ein ziemlich gutes Remoteverwaltungstool.

 

ist ein super tip leider kann ich kein system wegseel machen

----------

## bell

Die Gentoo LiveCD startet also ganz normal in Deiner virtuellen Maschine. Ist es eine aktuelle? Die VM hat auch eine virtuelle Disk auf die das Betriebssystem soll? Dann installiere von dieser Live-CD aus!

Wie Cryptosteve schon sagte, Gentoo wird nicht über einen Installer installiert. Daher bist Du nicht auf ein bestimmtes Medium mit dem Installer angewiesen. Du brauchst ein laufendes Linux-System welches Zugriff auf die zu beglückende Disk/Partition, und Internet hat. Das kann jede Linux-CD sein die nicht sofort irgend einen Installer startet. Eine Live-CD eignet sich hierfür hervorragend. Du führst die in der Installationsanleitung beschriebenen manuellen Schritte durch und beglückst die Ziel-Partition mit Gentoo. Wenn der Boot-Loader installiert ist, kannst Du anschließend in das neue System starten.

----------

